# For Brucknerians only



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Which version of Bruckner's symphony no. 1 do you prefer? The original Linz version (1865-1866) or the revised Vienna version (1890-1891)? Most people are only familiar with the original Linz version are there are very few recordings of the Vienna version.

In my opinion they have major differences and I kind of like more the Vienna revision. For those who want to hear it (have to qualify as real Brucknerian), check this link:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I actually haven't taken the time to go through the different versions of Bruckner's symphonies, but I did listen to the 2nd a few days ago and I'm starting to get an itch for them again.

Thanks for sharing this version! I'm listening to it right now, and I like the direction it's going in so far


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> I actually haven't taken the time to go through the different versions of Bruckner's symphonies, but I did listen to the 2nd a few days ago and I'm starting to get an itch for them again.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this version! I'm listening to it right now, and I like the direction it's going in so far


Thanks. I just discovered myself that Vienna version and I think it is better than the classic one. There are major differences from the original Linz version.


----------



## Glazunov (Dec 14, 2014)

I've never been as fond of the First as his other symphonies, but I have been enjoying Abbado's recording of the Vienna version with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra. I can't say that I prefer it to the Linz version at this point, but this is an excellent recording and makes a good case for the Vienna version.

Perhaps you've seen this, but this is a dissertation on the differences between the two versions as well as the legal (i.e., copyright) and political issues that led to the Vienna version being neglected for so long.

http://drum.lib.umd.edu/bitstream/1903/9500/1/Nishiwaki_umd_0117E_10513.pdf


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Glazunov said:


> I've never been as fond of the First as his other symphonies, but I have been enjoying Abbado's recording of the Vienna version with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra. I can't say that I prefer it to the Linz version at this point, but this is an excellent recording and makes a good case for the Vienna version.
> 
> Perhaps you've seen this, but this is a dissertation on the differences between the two versions as well as the legal (i.e., copyright) and political issues that led to the Vienna version being neglected for so long.
> 
> http://drum.lib.umd.edu/bitstream/1903/9500/1/Nishiwaki_umd_0117E_10513.pdf


No, I had not seen it. Thank you for posting. Very interesting, will read it.


----------

